# Albert Silverman Quartet? Beethoven String Quartets



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Wondering if any of you lot can help me out. Whilst on Deezer's streaming site, today, I encountered a set of Beethoven String Quartets, that I'd never heard of, credited to the Albert Silverman Quartet. Having never encountered these recordings before I checked online for some more info only to find absolutely nothing, except links to this set on a number of streaming sites (and youtube). The only Silvermans I could track down were Raphael Silverman (aka Raphael Hillier - co-founder of the Juilliard String Quartet, former member of the Boston SO and viola teacher). He retired from the Juiliiard in 1969, btw. There is also an Adam Silverman on Bandcamp , who plays string quartets, and a Tracy Silverman (man) who was a member of the Turtle Island String Quartet (Detroit). Does anyone know anything about these recordings? I'm assuming this could be one of those scratch quartet recordings put together for the European budget market but that's just a guess. Any info would be welcome.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Never heard of them. Weird


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't have any information, but I did listen for a few minutes on Youtube. It sounded horrible, as if the sound was augmented or there were additional instruments.

I forgot that Merl provided a sample, but it sounded the same as on Youtube - this is to be avoided.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I don't have any information, but I did listen for a few minutes on Youtube. It sounded horrible, as if the sound was augmented or there were additional instruments.
> 
> I forgot that Merl provided a sample, but it sounded the same as on Youtube - this is to be avoided.


LOL, I'm just intrigued. I haven't listened to any of it yet (I'm frightened , tbh).

Edit: I just listened to some and it's hilariously bad. I think it's one of those digitised performances. Vile. Hahaha. I'm still curious as to who was responsible for this monstrosity as I love a good mystery.


----------

